# calculator



## miguel (Mar 24, 2019)

would there be a social security calculator but not on the social security official website that could help me determine what my monthly benefit will be or not?  can someone please tell me.  for some reason i cannot get approximate information since i live in canada and not the u.s. but would like to at least get approximate information if possible.  i actually live in toronto, canada and have never lived in the u.s. but even at that would there be some way to get a rough estimate assuming its approximate but on some other website which isnt the social security website?  can someone or anyone please help me here?  anyone?  i would like to know what the equivalent of my social security monthly retirement benefit will be when i retire at the age of 70?  i started working at 20 making 50k per year working as a bricklayer here in ontario, canada.  how can i do this feasibly?  any help would be greatly appreciated.  like a 401k calculator i guess.  thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2019)

May I ask why you want information about SS benefits but don't want to get it from their website (the "horse's mouth" as it were)?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2019)

Call SS directly
1-800-772-1213


----------



## Knight (Mar 25, 2019)

The various posts asking about quantity of money for SS, 401k's & investing seem a little odd to me for someone that is a senior. Sounds a lot like a young person having fun getting replies from people trying to be helpful.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2019)

Knight said:


> The various posts asking about quantity of money for SS, 401k's & investing seem a little odd to me for someone that is a senior. Sounds a lot like a young person having fun getting replies from people trying to be helpful.



I can't figure out why a Canadian is so interested in Social Security payments.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 26, 2019)

In another thread we found out he is a troll so just ignore him as I will from now on.


----------

